# Ashlee Simpson's Clothing Line Hits The Stores - Yay or Nay?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 22, 2008)

It is available at Wet Seal.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Nay.

I guess it might be a yay for a small selection of teenagers...


----------



## Aprill (Apr 23, 2008)

all that mess looks familiar, there is nothing unique about it


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 23, 2008)

Kind of casual, I like them, but not enough to buy..


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope, i dont like it at all, all the designs are way too busy, sorta tacky. Big NAY.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif all that mess looks familiar, there is nothing unique about it Yep


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 23, 2008)

It looks like ugly graffitti to me but I guess some kids might beg to differ. LOL!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 23, 2008)

They're kinda cute, but her face on everything is a bit much.


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 23, 2008)

Meh, I've seen better. I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 23, 2008)

Nay. I tend to lean towards solids.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 23, 2008)

i love how big her ego is. like alot of them have pictures of her on them.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 23, 2008)

Nay, I think they look very tacky.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 23, 2008)

It's not really working for me, it's all been done before, nothing original there.


----------



## ticki (Apr 23, 2008)

ever since the nose job, she's been showing off her face any chance she can get.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 23, 2008)

who wants that ugly face on their shirt? that is WAY over the top


----------



## bCreative (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think I would want her face on my body.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 23, 2008)

They look pretty ordanary to me.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 23, 2008)

the only time she should be selling shirts with her face on them is at her concerts. nay nay nay....


----------



## love2482 (Apr 23, 2008)

Her idea of a clothing line is posting her face all over T-Shirts. Umm, no. I will not be buying this soon.

I'm not exactly an Ashlee Simpson fan.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 23, 2008)

I really don't like anything there and I wouldn't wear any of them. I'm not exactly an Ashlee fan so I wouldn't want her face plastered over my front lol I think the thing that really annoys me about her style and these clothes is that she's really Pop but she's trying so hard to be cool and edgy and Rock &amp; Roll so the clothes are a mesh of pop and rock which imo never works out and always looks like something an 8 year old would wear.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shangrila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the only time she should be selling shirts with her face on them is at her concerts. nay nay nay.... I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 26, 2008)

The only thing that I like is the yellow flutter sleeve top...

But everything else is ugh...

So... I say nay!


----------

